# Prada Return Sent back to me! Help me please.



## purselovah91

Ordered two of the re-edition bags and wasn't thrilled with them, so returned them and Prada sent them back to me!!! Now I'm out 3 grand on 2 identical bags I don't really like. Has anyone had anything similar happen to them? Freaking out. Don't know what to do .
Ordered them through Paypal if it makes a difference.

Have a video of the bags, they both have all the original packaging, tissue, identification cards, but don't know if purseforum allows for videos.


----------



## smallfry

Have you contacted them to ask why they returned them to you?  I'm guessing it's because you didn't comply with their return conditions -- may have been missing tags/packaging, over 30 days, bag was used, etc.


----------



## purselovah91

I did contact them. It was under 30 days (actually under a week) and the tags, authentication cards, original packaging, dustbags and shopping bags were all there. One of the bags was missing a security tag, but had the original tissue covering the tags so obviously did not wear it out. Not sure if someone took the security tag out at the fulfillment center :/ 
the other had the security tag.


----------



## smallfry

purselovah91 said:


> I did contact them. It was under 30 days (actually under a week) and the tags, authentication cards, original packaging, dustbags and shopping bags were all there. One of the bags was missing a security tag, but had the original tissue covering the tags so obviously did not wear it out. Not sure if someone took the security tag out at the fulfillment center :/
> the other had the security tag.



So what was their reason for sending them back to you?


----------



## purselovah91

They sent me this letter, but nothing specific  
They also sent back both bags, which is really weird


----------



## purselovah91

I do a lot of online shopping, especially for designer items, and I've never dealt with something like this before. And I swear to god I never used the bags!!! I just tried them at home in front of a mirror, and returned them within less than a week.


----------



## Prada Psycho

purselovah91 said:


> I do a lot of online shopping, especially for designer items, and I've never dealt with something like this before. And I swear to god I never used the bags!!! I just tried them at home in front of a mirror, and returned them within less than a week.


File a dispute with your credit card company.  I'd fight this one tooth and nail.  Worst case scenario is to sell them on a secondary market or a consignment shop.  I've seen these bags that were used selling for more than retail.


----------



## smallfry

purselovah91 said:


> They sent me this letter, but nothing specific
> They also sent back both bags, which is really weird


Yes, it is definitely strange!  If they didn't accept the return because the security tag was missing on one, you would think they would have issued you a refund for the other that had it, and then only returned the one to you.


----------



## purselovah91

This is the video I took today. Any feedback anyone has is super helpful.

I've never been so stressed out before. Normally online shopping is a joy. I feel like my stress release has just been decimated . Going to be very careful buying designer goods online moving forward.


----------



## Moxisox

Oh no. I’m sorry this happened. I noticed a couple months ago when I ordered 2 of the same pairs of Prada shoes, that they came packaged completely different. The pair sent from Atlanta had a security tag, but no extra laces. The pair from Vegas had no security tag, but had extra laces. And seemed to be an older floor model. Even though I liked the pair from Atlanta better, I was paranoid that if I sent other pair back without a security tag (even though it didn’t come with one); that they would think I removed it. So I kept that pair. 
—-The only thing I can think of is did both bags come from the same location? And if not did you sent the right bag back to the location it came from. I noticed my return labels were specific to the store they came from. 
—-Regardless, I would call and talk to someone to find out why they wouldn’t accept either one. 
Ordering online stresses me out too.


----------



## purselovah91

They came in the same box, but I honestly have no idea. From the video did anything jump out at you?

You'd think when paying insane prices there wouldn't be this kind of stress :'(. Literally freaking out. Don't know what to do at all


----------



## Moxisox

purselovah91 said:


> They came in the same box, but I honestly have no idea. From the video did anything jump out at you?
> 
> You'd think when paying insane prices there wouldn't be this kind of stress :'(. Literally freaking out. Don't know what to do at all


The only thing I can think of is they took the one without the security tag out first, put it back, and rejected them without even looking at the other. Do you still have time to send just the 1 back again that has the tag attached? If you live within driving distance to a store, I would also try and go in person; even if it’s a few hours away.


----------



## brnicutie

If you're near a Prada location, I'd try explaining the situation to them and returning in person. I think the problem is that you bought two of the same items and want to return both. Luxury houses frown upon these kinds of things and deem it suspicious. It also depends on how much you return.


----------



## missfiggy

You paid with paypal - contact them ASAP!


----------



## purselovah91

So on the website, it says stores only process exchanges or store credits, no refunds. I may go through Paypal to appeal this, but it's such a pain. Honestly, this whole thing has been a nightmare 

I've never ordered from Prada before, so this is my first and only purchase/return. After this, I doubt I'll ever buy anything from them again. Definitely not online


----------



## Yoshi1296

Contact paypal, your credit card company, and call customer service. They should take it back asap


----------



## brnicutie

purselovah91 said:


> So on the website, it says stores only process exchanges or store credits, no refunds. I may go through Paypal to appeal this, but it's such a pain. Honestly, this whole thing has been a nightmare
> 
> I've never ordered from Prada before, so this is my first and only purchase/return. After this, I doubt I'll ever buy anything from them again. Definitely not online


So sorry you're going through this. Dispute it with PayPal and your credit card company if you used a credit card. I didn't know that they don't give refunds in store. Hopefully you'll be able to get your money back. If this doesn't work you can always file a claim with your local Better Business Bureau. They had helped me out in the past.


----------



## purselovah91

I contacted customer service. Will call them today and keep you guys updated!
I'm not crazy, right? In no way do those bags look used... because they were not! :'(


----------



## purselovah91

So I sent them 3 emails from 2 different email accounts, and after an hour on the phone, they were able to find the messages in their system. Just crazy. Any tips in case I have to open a case on Paypal? they said they would have their fulfillment center get back to me this week and see if a supervisor may be able to process an override. if that doesn't pan out, then I'll dispute the charge and return the package to sender? Idk what to do. Any help is appreciated. Never disputed a charge before and feel really weird about the whole thing


----------



## purselovah91

Woke up sick, I'm so stressed out :'(


----------



## purselovah91

Jesus Christ my heart is broken


----------



## purselovah91

If you look at the video, you'll see there are dust bags and security tags, tissue on the zippers. They're in pristine condition. I never wore these bags. I'm so upset, so upset


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm so sorry to hear this.

File a dispute asap. did you use credit card? or paypal? I would perhaps prefer the credit card dispute route.


----------



## purselovah91

I filed a complaint with BBB and called customer service again. They said they'll have a supervisor take another look at the case this week since she was off today. Just really shocked bc I feel the video clearly shows that what's in the email is not true? there are actually 3 dustbags shown and the security tag is still there. Like, am I crazy?

I bought the bags using Paypal credit, so if Prada still refuses the return, I'll file a dispute with them. It's just such a hassle. And so much money. No offense, but part of the reason I returned the bags is the nylon looked so cheap to me. Now I'm out 3k? :'(

The worst part is that the two bags are basically identical. So what am I going to do with an extra? Waste my time selling on Fashionphile? The market is so saturated and the commissions are so steep. I have other stuff to do, rather than stress out about trying to re-sell these bags. I just had surgery. I wanted to treat myself to something nice. Instead, I have a nightmare on my hands.


----------



## IntheOcean

purselovah91 said:


> I filed a complaint with BBB and called customer service again. They said they'll have a supervisor take another look at the case this week since she was off today. Just really shocked bc I feel the video clearly shows that what's in the email is not true? there are actually 3 dustbags shown and the security tag is still there. Like, am I crazy?
> 
> I bought the bags using Paypal credit, so if Prada still refuses the return, I'll file a dispute with them. It's just such a hassle. And so much money. No offense, but part of the reason I returned the bags is the nylon looked so cheap to me. Now I'm out 3k? :'(
> 
> The worst part is that the two bags are basically identical. So what am I going to do with an extra? Waste my time selling on Fashionphile? The market is so saturated and the commissions are so steep. I have other stuff to do, rather than stress out about trying to re-sell these bags. I just had surgery. I wanted to treat myself to something nice. Instead, I have a nightmare on my hands.


Don't stress over this. It's really not worth it. Everything's going to be fine. 

You bought from a luxury brand, that has a presence on social media (a useful tool if everything else doesn't work). They're not scammers. You paid with Paypal, that's another level of protection. You even took a video of the bags that shows they were in new condition when you returned them. That's all you need. There is absolutely no way you will not get your money back. They will have to refund you, period. You can go over to Twitter or Instagram and tag them in a tweet or post and demand they take this seriously, resolve the issue they created and apologize to you for all this hassle. Publicity is what often makes companies rethink their actions.

You bought a product, it didn't satisfy you, you returned it in new condition, unworn, within the return period. You're eligible for a refund, if they think you damaged the item, they need to prove it, as in, prove it legally, that it was you who did the damage. Can't see how they can do that when you have the video showing the condition of the product.

Concentrate on your health and stop stressing over things that are so easily solvable.


----------



## Prada Psycho

purselovah91 said:


> I filed a complaint with BBB and called customer service again. They said they'll have a supervisor take another look at the case this week since she was off today. Just really shocked bc I feel the video clearly shows that what's in the email is not true? there are actually 3 dustbags shown and the security tag is still there. Like, am I crazy?
> 
> I bought the bags using Paypal credit, so if Prada still refuses the return, I'll file a dispute with them. It's just such a hassle. And so much money. No offense, but part of the reason I returned the bags is the nylon looked so cheap to me. Now I'm out 3k? :'(
> 
> The worst part is that the two bags are basically identical. So what am I going to do with an extra? Waste my time selling on Fashionphile? The market is so saturated and the commissions are so steep. I have other stuff to do, rather than stress out about trying to re-sell these bags. I just had surgery. I wanted to treat myself to something nice. Instead, I have a nightmare on my hands.



Don't waste another second on this. Login to your PayPal account and start a dispute today.  Then go to the credit card you used via PayPal and file a dispute with them also.  By any chance was it American Express?  If so, you're golden.  AMEX always hops right onto disputes. I've never been disappointed by them.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I'm sorry to hear about the stress this is causing you. Please focus on your recovery. Just file all of your appeals with the paypal, credit card, and BBB and then relax and wait. 

Things will be ok.


----------



## purselovah91

Thank you guys so much. Truly. Your support makes me hopeful.  

I've called Prada 10 times to resolve this, sent emails, and filed a BBB complaint. Have not heard back. I just called this morning and was connected to a manager, and the call was disconnected in the middle. I'm in shock that Prada would treat me this way. 

I just filed a dispute with PayPal. (I paid via PayPal Credit). I'm really nervous and scared. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. I know in my heart I didn't do anything wrong or wear these bags, and this is so much money for me. 

Thank you again so much ladies . Love you guys


----------



## Queenoftarts

purselovah91 said:


> Thank you guys so much. Truly. Your support makes me hopeful.
> 
> I've called Prada 10 times to resolve this, sent emails, and filed a BBB complaint. Have not heard back. I just called this morning and was connected to a manager, and the call was disconnected in the middle. I'm in shock that Prada would treat me this way.
> 
> I just filed a dispute with PayPal. (I paid via PayPal Credit). I'm really nervous and scared. Please keep your fingers crossed for me. I know in my heart I didn't do anything wrong or wear these bags, and this is so much money for me.
> 
> Thank you again so much ladies . Love you guys



I just read this and wanted to see if you made any progress getting a refund. I had a similar experience a few months ago. I ordered a yellow crossbody online and it arrived in used condition, with scuff marks on the bottom. I called customer service, dealt with a very kind and professional rep, sent them an email with pics and arranged to send the bag back for an exchange. She assured me that this bag would be taken out of the system and not sold to anyone again. I mailed the bag back the next day and seriously a few days later, I was sent the same bag I had returned. It was truly unbelievable. I called customer service and also sent an email with pics again. This time, customer service rep I spoke to was awful and actually hung up on me while I was mid sentence. I called back and spoke to someone who was very understanding and arranged for my refund with no problem. She asked if I wanted to exchange the purse but I declined after being sent the same purse and just took it as a sign that it wasn't meant to be lol!

I'm so sorry to hear you've been through this. If you are still struggling to get a refund, you might want to try calling again and ask to be immediately connected to a supervisor or consider writing to corporate and provide your documentation. This should have been a fun experience for you and it's sad that they are unwilling to resolve this in the right way.


----------



## Chaliya

I am sure everything will be fine in the end 

whilst one could argue about the bag without the security tab (eventhough I believe you), they just CAN‘T decline your refund request for the bag with the security tab on it


----------



## Tammy230

I'm having a bad experience with them as well. I'm going to be returning the nylon reedition bag because the zipper keeps getting stuck.

When I received the package, no tissue on the strap nor zipper. The gift bag it came with was also ripped. I already emailed CS with pictures and they said I can go ahead with the return...if I receive it back, I'm going to dispute with Paypal.


----------



## purselovah91

Hey guys, so I've called them 10 times, written emails to three different members of corporate, and no response. 

What's insane is that Prada has both the bags as well as my money. 

I filed a dispute with Paypal Synchronicity. Hoping that comes through. Honestly, I'm just in shock. Have never been treated by a company like this before. Probably going to call my congressperson tomorrow, because I don't know what else to do. I don't have $3,000 to just give away for free.


----------



## baghagg

Prada has long been known to be "thorny" (and that's putting it mildly and in PC format) - good luck to OP.


----------



## purselovah91

If only I had known... My mistake! I just wish it hadn't been such a stressful or expensive one. I seriously can't even believe this is really happening


----------



## Queenoftarts

purselovah91 said:


> If only I had known... My mistake! I just wish it hadn't been such a stressful or expensive one. I seriously can't even believe this is really happening



I'm so sorry to hear that you are still dealing with this. I remember feeling the same stress a few months ago. Really turned me off to buying Prada. Sending you good vibes for a resolution through PayPal.


----------



## purselovah91

What's funny is that I was on the fence about the multi-pouchette... but after this experience, I really just don't want to ever give them my business. I feel they are treating me as a criminal, even though they have both bags () and my money! 

I just feel awful. So thank you for the good vibes . It means a lot having a purse community to talk about this with. My husband thinks I'm an idiot... which is fair, because this is an incredibly costly mistake and we are not millionaires.  

They also sent me this email, which contradicts the 30 day return policy they have online? I pointed this out but of course, no response. I don't know how they define pristine, but I definitely know they were returned in the condition they were sent to me :/


----------



## Queenoftarts

purselovah91 said:


> What's funny is that I was on the fence about the multi-pouchette... but after this experience, I really just don't want to ever give them my business. I feel they are treating me as a criminal, even though they have both bags () and my money!
> 
> I just feel awful. So thank you for the good vibes . It means a lot having a purse community to talk about this with. My husband thinks I'm an idiot... which is fair, because this is an incredibly costly mistake and we are not millionaires.
> 
> They also sent me this email, which contradicts the 30 day return policy they have online? I pointed this out but of course, no response. I don't know how they define pristine, but I definitely know they were returned in the condition they were sent to me :/
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273376
> View attachment 5273377




Have you posted on the Better Business Bureau website? There are several complaints and Prada has been responsive to each one on there.


----------



## purselovah91

I actually did file a BBB complaint a month ago - They responded generically, but I did not accept the reason for denying my refund, especially since both bags are in their possession. They haven't responded since. For some reason, the complaint isn't visible on the BBB site :/

To be honest, I could have absent-mindedly put both bags in the same dustbag (although I do not remember). But that is no reason to reject the return, as they clearly could not have been worn and were returned with all the tags and dust bags they came with. Even the customer service rep on the phone said she could not understand why the return had been rejected when she saw the video, but she said she wasn't authorized to process a refund on her end


----------



## amandacasey

I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this, j just finished reading the thread now. Disgusting and sickening actually. How do they now have both bags?


----------



## amandacasey

purselovah91 said:


> I actually did file a BBB complaint a month ago - They responded generically, but I did not accept the reason for denying my refund, especially since both bags are in their possession. They haven't responded since. For some reason, the response isn't visible on the BBB site :/
> 
> To be honest, I could have absent-mindedly put both bags in the same dustbag (although I do not remember). But that is no reason to reject the return, as they clearly could not have been worn and were returned with all the tags and dust bags they came with. Even the customer service rep on the phone said she could not understand why the return had been rejected when she saw the video, but she said she wasn't authorized to process a refund on her end
> 
> View attachment 5273480


I’m so sorry you’re dealing with this. I’m just reading up on this thread now. How did they end up having both bags after they returned them to you?


----------



## purselovah91

I rejected the package. UPS "retuned it so sender" meaning the Prada warehouse. The tracking number confirms this.


----------



## Tammy230

Any activity on your paypal dispute? In the meantime, I would go post on their tiktok and let social media know along with your video. I agree with a previous poster, sometimes posting on social media helps get things moving.


----------



## purselovah91

Haven't heard back on Paypal... I'm so embarrassed people will see what a fool I am if I post on social media . But they just do not respond to their customer service email!


----------



## poopsie

purselovah91 said:


> Haven't heard back on Paypal... I'm so embarrassed people will see what a fool I am if I post on social media . But they just do not respond to their customer service email!



You have nothing to be embarrassed about. On the contrary Prada should die of shame.
Usually what happens in these situations is that people come out of nowhere with similar experiences. I highly doubt that you are the only one this or similar has happened to.


----------



## purselovah91

Paypal came through for me!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

purselovah91 said:


> Paypal came through for me!!!




Whoo hoo!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## IntheOcean

purselovah91 said:


> Paypal came through for me!!!


That's great! 

The way Prada handled this whole thing is completely unacceptable, especially considering they're a luxury brand.


----------



## Queenoftarts

purselovah91 said:


> Paypal came through for me!!!


YAY!!! so happy for you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Congrats!!!


----------



## purselovah91

Thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## missfiggy

Wonderful - a special Christmas miracle.  But, it should never have happened.  And, Prada's behaviour was/is utterly disgraceful.  I'm glad I have nothing to do with them any more. What a bunch of snots.

Enjoy your Christmas and your peace of mind.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I’m so sorry you had to go through this. I’m thoroughly disgusted! This definitely turns me off from buying luxury goods online. Which is a shame, because the in-person experience is not very pleasant either. Maybe you can make a tik-Tok to publicize this. People need to know to know about such abusive practices.


----------



## Prada Psycho

I've done online ordering with LV and with Hermès. Had cock-ups with both companies.  Both took care the issues of beautifully.   I've never ordered from Prada online and never will.


----------



## luxurynewb

I was thinking of ordering the Prada re edition 2005 in saffiano leather in cameo beige but then read this post, and hesitated. I decided to do it anyway after a few days, and wth?? They sent me a USED bag. It had black colour transfer on the back of the bag + the leather looks like it was rubbing against something idk, and some of the stitches on the side of the bag were popped. I called them immediately + emailed w pictures and sent the bag the next morning. They received the bag a few days later and today I received an email instructing me to ‘return the bag’ if I wanted a refund. What even?? How is this a luxury brand?? I guess its my fault for ordering after reading how sucky their customer service is. Oh and they just emailed me that the bag is out of stock. They probably sent me a returned/‘floor model’.


----------



## queenbcloset247

I just finished reading this thread. I’ve never purchased online from Prada but I fell inlove with the sequin 2000 re edition. I haven’t seen it in person and am scared that if I don’t like it, I’ll have a problem returning it. It says they have it in stock at a mall about an hour away so I guess I’ll have to find the time to go see it in person to avoid the anxiety. Thank you for posting this and I’m glad you got your money back!


----------



## purselovah91

Definitely go in-person - Please learn from my mistake! My husband was so upset, I was so upset. I still feel so foolish. Glad Paypal came through and I could put this behind me!


----------



## tempurabits

purselovah91 said:


> Definitely go in-person - Please learn from my mistake! My husband was so upset, I was so upset. I still feel so foolish. Glad Paypal came through and I could put this behind me!


did you get a box & was the authenticity card stamped from the online purchase? I heard of some people not getting a box or stamped cards


----------



## tempurabits

luxurynewb said:


> I was thinking of ordering the Prada re edition 2005 in saffiano leather in cameo beige but then read this post, and hesitated. I decided to do it anyway after a few days, and wth?? They sent me a USED bag. It had black colour transfer on the back of the bag + the leather looks like it was rubbing against something idk, and some of the stitches on the side of the bag were popped. I called them immediately + emailed w pictures and sent the bag the next morning. They received the bag a few days later and today I received an email instructing me to ‘return the bag’ if I wanted a refund. What even?? How is this a luxury brand?? I guess its my fault for ordering after reading how sucky their customer service is. Oh and they just emailed me that the bag is out of stock. They probably sent me a returned/‘floor model’.


did you get a box & was the authenticity card stamped from the online purchase? I heard of some people not getting a box or stamped cards


----------

